# Introducing Komet von Wolfstraum [Enzo]



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

Komet made the trip to PA to IL yesterday and arrived cheery and confident. Tail wagging and curious of everyone at the cargo area! We've decided to call him Enzo :wub:. More pictures to follow, but I wanted to share a few from last night when we brought him home. He was quite upset to be in his crate to sleep last night, but no accidents during the flight or at home.


































And a picture of our baby boy Henry struggling to stay awake from about a year ago 









Komet von Wolfstraum


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Love the eye and expression . Lights are on and someone is home -- bright .
Looks like a nice confident pup . Lucky you.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

cute! Lots of K puppies here!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Congrats!


----------



## nomansland4404 (Jun 15, 2010)

Cute pup!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Yay he made it safe and sound!!

Can't wait to watch these two grow!!


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

very sweet, I love puppy feet, the pads are so smooth and new!!!


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

Glad he made it ok. Very cute!!!


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

He's beautiful. Congrats!

Henry looks so cute too!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

carmspack said:


> Love the eye and expression . Lights are on and someone is home -- bright .
> Looks like a nice confident pup . Lucky you.
> 
> Carmen
> Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


I agree about the eyes. I'm automatically drawn to the eyes with puppies & want to see them clear, alert & bright!

Gorgeous boy..love the name Enzo


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

cute pup!


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

<-------------------------- Jealous!! :wub::congratulations:

Love him- have fun and please keep posting pics!! I miss the puppy look but not the first 7 - 8 months=- LOL


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

I live in IL too. Welcome to Illinois, Enzo. I'm sure he is gonna be real happy here.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Congratulations, he's adorable!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

welcome to IL as well. if you want any recommendations for good hikes or fun places to bring Enzo let me know...


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

New Pictures?????????????


   

Lee


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aaaaawwwwwwww!!! So cute!!!


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Adorable! Handsome, and Cute all rolled into a little Sable package!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm starting to get puppy fever with all of these new puppies!!!!!!! :wub:


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

Ill have to get pictures later this week! He has pretty much potty trained himself. Goes to the back door to let us know he has to go out. Knock on wood, no accidents yet!


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

chicagojosh said:


> welcome to IL as well. if you want any recommendations for good hikes or fun places to bring Enzo let me know...


Would love to hear places for hikes. Were about 20 miles west of Chicago.


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Congrats on your new puppie.....so cute and sweet.

Lots of nice forest preserves west of Chicago. Meacham Grove in Bloomingdale it really nice. It's a good work out and it has a steep hill to climb and it's a work out, at least for me it is. My girl is eleven and she has no problem but Mom huffs and puffs:laugh:


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

One thing I've noticed repeatedly is that his big brother almost never stops wagging his tail. Even as a 4 week puppy he wagged. Congrats on your new baby, and I'm sure you'll be as thrilled with your Wolfstraum puppy as I am with Ikon. Baby bro is a cutie for sure.


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

He's growing so quickly!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He's adorable!

Where are you located? I am in the Zion area.


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> He's adorable!
> 
> Where are you located? I am in the Zion area.


We're in the Barrington area.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

IllinoisGSD said:


> We're in the Barrington area.


How far away is that?


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

idahospud49 said:


> I'm starting to get puppy fever with all of these new puppies!!!!!!! :wub:


I'm thinking that Glock would LOVE a baby sister!


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> How far away is that?


Probably about an hour drive without traffic. Zion is north and there isn't any real highway that runs west until you go far enough south to I-90.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

OH - I mixed them up - send him back! LOL LOL He is getting really dark!

Lee


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

He is soooo handsome! Love those ears!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Wow he is so much darker than Kira already! She just has that strip of dark down the middle of her back.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Counting down the months/year until I have my own!! So adorable!!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

IllinoisGSD said:


> Would love to hear places for hikes. Were about 20 miles west of Chicago.



What an adorable pup! Congrats.

Are you near Lisle? I grew up there back in the day when it was a very small town.


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

Betty said:


> What an adorable pup! Congrats.
> 
> Are you near Lisle? I grew up there back in the day when it was a very small town.


Lisel is about 20 miles south east from us.


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> OH - I mixed them up - send him back! LOL LOL He is getting really dark!
> 
> Lee


No can do! We love him way to much :wub: I do however, need to ship your crate back to you still! FedEx gave me a hard time about shipping it back outside of a box so I'm going to try another location this weekend. Otherwise, I'll have someone at my work build a box for it and get it out to you soon! Lee, he is so handsome. He really is turning dark.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

He looks extremely handsome. Hope you are having a great time. Fill us all in on some stories about puppy training, personality etc! Very happy for you, that you have a pup you love!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Pam shipped hers back easily - UPS I think - just disassembled it and duct taped it ...

He is VERY handsome! 

Lee


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

what a cutie pie.


----------



## PixieRN (Nov 7, 2011)

:wub:


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

:wub:


----------

